# Contador de 0 - 5 Flip-flop tipo d



## josetony2007 (Jun 6, 2009)

buenas noches amigos, tengo un problemita que quisiera que me ayuden.. 

quiero saber como es el procedimiento para crear un contador de 0 a 5 con flip-flop tipo D..

el procedimiento, las tablas, etc todo lo que se necesite para el diseño..


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

a que te referis con que vaya....

redacta bien, a si le es mas facil para todos!

porque flip-flop y no contadores, etc, todas esas pequeñas cosas!


----------



## eduardo.eca (Jun 7, 2009)

hola josetony2007!

te dejo un link para descargar un documento sobre sistemas secuenciales, espero te sirva!

Saludos!

http://www.mediafire.com/?jtjbidazweo


----------

